# seperating brake booster from master cylinder



## jhboson2000 (Sep 16, 2018)

having trouble separating the 2 its the two nuts on either side that your booster mounting bolts go thru right? looks obvious how it should come apart but I cant get it to break loose


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

An OK drawing of the booster / master cylinder

FYI: If you have a 2011-2012 there was a recall for the brake assist system: GM to recall nearly 300,000 Chevrolet Cruze cars ANANDTECH Blog 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Might try a pry bar if it's stuck.


----------

